# What is P.S.Y.C.O.?????



## NCSrfsh (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm having a problem with some of the abbreviation's and acronyms you people are using. I've figured some of them out. It would be nice if someone could post a short list of what the most common one's are. Maybe you can start a glossary of terms? What is 
P.S.Y.C.O.?


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Well*

PIER,SURF,YAK,CASTING,ORGANIZATION. OR BBQ and lets go fish


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

P ier = those who walk the planks
S urf = those who walk the sandy beaches
Y ak = those who like to paddle alot
C asting = those who like to sling for distance
O rganization = a bunch of crazies that fish

Other than that we are a bunch of guys that meet on a monthly date to talk fishing and see how we can help each other out,, while fishing and drinking alot of beer and cooking out. Membership is free just have to come to the meetings "must attend meetings and not just one a few of them J.M.H.O." also give you some nice deals which cannot be mentioned here,, and also we have our own fourm on Eastcoastfourms.com which only us P.S.Y.C.O's can use,, and has our contact information so you wont have to fish alone  plus many others. But to break it down just a bunch of guys & gals haveing fun and cooking out while fishing.

So come out to the next meeting its Dec 17th at Catmans place at the end of Statuon rd just off 4th view by the new Ocean view pier

see everyone there same cat time and same cat place.


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

fishbone4_14_74 said:


> P ier = those who walk the planks
> S urf = those who walk the sandy beaches
> Y ak = those who like to paddle alot
> C asting = those who like to sling for distance
> ...


i thought it was a gay support group or something?


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

AndyUSCG said:


> i thought it was a gay support group or something?


Andy, Andy, Andy Don't give away all our secrets!!!:--|


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

We are a bunch of crazy people who just like to fish.


----------



## Mrs.Fishbones (Jun 23, 2005)

That explains why ANde is always the first one there w/ the KY JELLY


----------



## Mrs.Fishbones (Jun 23, 2005)

AndyUSCG said:


> i thought it was a gay support group or something?



That explains why Ande is always the first one there w/ the KY JELLY!!!!!!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i've been to every meeting since the first...each is better than the last...we meet,talk fishing, we eat,and we fish...oh, and some drink may be involved...no dues, no pressure, just fun...


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

AndyUSCG said:


> i thought it was a gay support group or something?


Don't let 'em fool you Andy, it IS a gay support group...you just feel free to keep comming to the meetings in drag all you want, honey.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Oh ya and them Fishnet stockings you wore to the last meeting with the shirt that showed ya belly ring was kinda sexy just next time tuck and tape and you would be on    

Hell i think i even seen Catmans nipple rings stand up a few times     

but on a serious note
 :--|  :--|  :--|  :--|


----------



## Woofer (Dec 1, 2005)

What in the world!! I'm new here and didn't realize that we were represented in the fishing world. I'll see all you guys at the next meeting.
Woofer


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Ok wait here*

Hey no one told me about all of this...Andy had fishnets on....Hey lets make sure all the new people dont really believe this..Well if they do then Its funny. But at this rate we wont see many new members.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

see just goes to show alot of us here love to kid around and have fun with each other,, even if you do get face planted into the sand with waders around ya ankles while ya peeing   

how about another drink eh lol


----------



## NCSrfsh (Nov 29, 2005)

It sounds like a good group of people. Being 3+ hours away I don't think I could make it to the meetings. Maybe we could get a chapter started further north?


----------



## ken-wood (Dec 2, 2005)

Sounds like a fun bunch!
I've been fishing for a good many years but I'm still not very good at it - not very successful either. So I'd love to learn from you guys.
I'm recently retired so have the time (not alot of money, though ). 
I understand the next meeting is the 17th. Can someone tell me what time and give me directions to Catman's place?

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

NCSrfsh said:


> It sounds like a good group of people. Being 3+ hours away I don't think I could make it to the meetings. Maybe we could get a chapter started further north?


Hey NCSrfsh,

I haven't been to a meeting yet but all these guys are great, lots of good info gets shared on the board here and they get together and carry on with food, fish and fun. I couldn't make the last meeting (my first) as I had family obligations but I live up here in N. Virginia and definitely want to fish with these guys! Besides, VA Beach area is pretty happening for fishing. Its a good stop over to Hatteras. 

P,S,Y,C,O, is a great group and concept as mentioned with no fees, etc. Hmmmm....fishnets, now THERE'S A CONCEPT!!!

I've been hitting Assateague Island recently and its got its share of good fishing and characters as well. Let me know if you want to hit it.

Just my 2 cents...

FB


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

hey i look damn fine in those fishnets


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*I thought.....*

It's when I don't take my meds and I hear colors and smell music!!!!!


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

all you new guys posting on this thread do not beleive what they are swaying andyuscg does not look good in fish nets....now rory on the other hand...does not look good in them either LMAO actually no one but Trish and Melissa would look good in fish nets hmmmm now that is a thought......cant wait for summer 

All joking aside send me your emails and I will put you on the mailing list for our news lertter. I also mail the invites to the meetings and directions to Catmans place or you can email catman. But in order to be put on the PSYCO newsletter mailing list I will need your email address


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Ken,
As far as the fishnet stockings, you're forgetting yourself. Those skinney little legs of yours would look great.


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Ken,
As far as the fishnet stockings, you're forgetting yourself. Those skinney little legs of yours would look great.


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

THAT, my dear friend Bill, WAS worth repeating!! LOL


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Our P,S,Y,C,O,s Logo*

Ok guys i will post this on the P,S,Y,C,O forum also. This is what we are going with. I will probably need some help with finding shirts hats and stickers to print it on or however that works . If anyone is just totally against it let me know ,or dont, Just kidding. This is our logo.

http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a203/catman32/psyco.jpg


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

For one mr peanut vendor man i do not have skinny legs.

Two i wouldnt be caught dead in fishnet stockings....too damn cold    

Catman logo is great i want shirts hats stickers hell may even get it tatooed .....not LOL


eric have you arranged a printed/silk screener yet? I will check a couple guys i know if you have not let me know


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*always thought ...*

yall should have tossed in the H. for the Ho acronym for us pier and surf types that go boat Ho ourselves out onto the water to fish are FHB butts off  And, of course, then you'd all (like moi) would really be P.S.Y.C.H.O.  

Go Ho, Ho, Ho,

`bucket


----------

